# Ceramic Stone ! See anything like this??



## Flyinghigh (Jul 20, 2007)

I hopen that the Older Folks can help MEEEEEEEE !! Hehe 

The youngsters Just don't know what a GOOOD Holder is for a nice size Hoot!!  Hehe

Here a Pix of my favorite Joint Holder and when I bought this 15 yr ago and I looked all over locally for this and No Find! 
I look all over the net and No Find !!   
Any help 

Its ceramic and oneside is larger then the other side


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 20, 2007)

*I use to own a few of them bad boys back in the day. If i'm not mistaken they still sell them in head shops. *


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 20, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I use to own a few of them bad boys back in the day. If i'm not mistaken they still sell them in head shops. *


 
Not around here!!  or on the net!!
Know of any place on the net to buy it??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 21, 2007)

*I will look around and see what i can come up with for ya.  *


			
				Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Not around here!! or on the net!!
> Know of any place on the net to buy it??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 21, 2007)

*Took about 1/2 hour but found a site that has them. :hubba:  http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/Soapstone_Smoking_Stone__Leaf.cfm?iProductID=4421&iProductCategoryID=736*


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2007)

i remember those, toke stones, made a few in ceramics class, and yes...that was back in the day, toke tubes and stones great way to hold a number.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 21, 2007)

tcbud said:
			
		

> i remember those, toke stones, made a few in ceramics class, and yes...that was back in the day, toke tubes and stones great way to hold a number.


 
Thank you !!  I went to check it out and there Nice Just like I like!  But they only have one kind when I try to check out LOL !!
Oh well i will keep looking after I buy one..:48:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2007)

went to look for mine after i read this post, mine was blue with a gold mj leave on it, i had a ceramic pipe to match it, cant find either of them now (maybe i should look in the power tool box, lol).  Also remember they were great for big fat roaches!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 22, 2007)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Not around here!! or on the net!!
> Know of any place on the net to buy it??


 
Here's one made of glass....
http://shop.grasscity.com/shop/grasscity/3120.html

This glass smoking stone is great for people who keep burning their fingers and lips at the end of a good joint. All you do is pop the joint in one end of this stone, then inhale at the other end.

No more burned fingers or lips from the hot air, just a smooth cool smoke right to the bitter end.

$12.60


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank You All
My wife & I sure like that stone !!  
It's the best holder for any size Hoot and I always don't roll the Same Size LOL..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 23, 2007)

You're welcome man. I liked that glass one so much, I've sent for one!

That thing is pretty!


----------



## Ataraxia (Jul 23, 2007)

Those stone joint holders look neat, I've never seen one before.  What I do when I get down to the last savory bit of a joint is put it in the carb hole of my trusty glass pipe and cover the bowl section with my thumb.  It's like reversing the roles, using the bowl as a carb, and the carb as a bowl.  It works great.


----------



## martind (Dec 18, 2012)

I found a web site that offers these toking stones. go to www.tokestone.com.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2012)

martind said:
			
		

> I found a web site that offers these toking stones. go to www.tokestone.com.



welcome to the passion....This is a 5 yr old thread and I know these can be purchased any and everywhere....I have a couple stones...


----------

